# WTT: 2011 Felt F95 for bigger size



## danmtchl (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a 2011 Felt F95 56cm frame and fork for a 58. I have had mine for 3 months and it just is tad bit to small. If anyone has the same model and year and wants to trade let me know. Please don't offer beat up equipment, mine is in perfect condition and that is what I would want to trade for. I would want to trade Frame, fork and headset.


----------

